# Canon 42mm f/2.8 TS-E, anyone heard of this?



## Axilrod (May 24, 2012)

My local shop has a used 42mm f/2.8 TS-E, I thought I was hallucinating when I saw it but it's definitely a 42mm. They said it was very rare, but I can't find anything on Google (very weird). Anyone heard of this before?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 24, 2012)

Odd! There is a TS-E 35mm f/2.8 in the FD mount, but I've never heard of a 42mm lens...


----------



## Axilrod (May 24, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Odd! There is a TS-E 35mm f/2.8 in the FD mount, but I've never heard of a 42mm lens...



I haven't either, they wanted $1k for it. Such an odd focal length, not sure what to make of it.


----------



## funkboy (May 24, 2012)

Are you sure it's not a 24mm with the numbers reversed (i.e. it says 42mm both on the body & the front of the lens bbl)?

See if you can borrow/rent it for a day & post the EXIF data . Or just shoot a few test shots with it in the store...


----------



## Axilrod (May 24, 2012)

funkboy said:


> Are you sure it's not a 24mm with the numbers reversed (i.e. it says 42mm both on the body & the front of the lens bbl)?
> 
> See if you can borrow/rent it for a day & post the EXIF data . Or just shoot a few test shots with it in the store...



I'll see what I can do, and yes it's definitely not a 24mm


----------



## Axilrod (May 24, 2012)

Ok I stopped by and checked, it was actually a 45mm TS-E, but the tag was labeled (and still is labeled) 42mm f/2.8. I was sure that I had seen 42mm written on the side of the lens, but after doing some thinking I realized that this picture form Northlight images is where I had seen 42mm before (and it's fake of course):


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 25, 2012)

I just looked out my window, and there's this wild Canada goose out there...should we all go chase it?


----------



## Drizzt321 (May 25, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I just looked out my window, and there's this wild Canada goose out there...should we all go chase it?



I'll grab the shotgun, let's go!


----------



## briansquibb (May 25, 2012)

Drizzt321 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > I just looked out my window, and there's this wild Canada goose out there...should we all go chase it?
> ...



I turned it into pate


----------



## Daniel Flather (May 27, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> I just looked out my window, and there's this wild Canada goose out there...should we all go chase it?



Wild as opposed to a domesticated Canada Goose? They'd make a mess of the house.


----------



## traveller (May 27, 2012)

A good lesson to never trust shop descriptions, particularly non-specialsits! My local branch of Wants (a UK based pawn shop) is trying to sell a Canon mount "Jessops 58mm" lens :


----------



## ScottyP (May 27, 2012)

I have heard Bigfoot shoots a Canon 43 lens. Even rarer...


----------



## briansquibb (May 27, 2012)

traveller said:


> A good lesson to never trust shop descriptions, particularly non-specialsits! My local branch of Wants (a UK based pawn shop) is trying to sell a Canon mount "Jessops 58mm" lens :


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## funkboy (May 31, 2012)

ScottyP said:


> I have heard Bigfoot shoots a Canon 43 lens. Even rarer...



Naaawwww, Bigfoot shoots a Glock 19


----------

